# Deutsch mit lateinischen Phrasen



## Vladimir Nimčević

Caraffa, referendo se auf das unterm 17-ten passato wegen des Nowak Petroviz abgangene Reskript, remittitur hiermit, ein anderer dergleichen Rätzen, welche sich in 1500 wehrhafften Männern bestehend anerboten, treu zu verbleiben und andere mehr von Feind herüber zu bringen, gegen deme, dass ihnen zu Segedin, Sobathiz vnd Bouia zu verbleiben und die drei vorgeschlagene Palanken zu erbauen erlaubet werde.

Does anyone know what do "referendo" and "remittitur" and as well as "ein anderer" refer to in this context?


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

https://s8.postimg.org/6fo71jm0l/Ivanji_str88.jpg

There is another reading of this text. 

"remittitur hiermit ein anderer dass dergleichen Rätz, welche sich in 1500 wehrhafften Männern bestehend anerboten, treu zu verbleiben und andere mehr von Feind herüber zu bringen, gegen deme, dass ihnen zu Segedin, Sobathiz vnd Bouia zu verbleiben und die drei vorgeschlagene Palanken zu erbauen erlaubet werde."


----------



## Alemanita

Meine Interpretation:

Ich berichte (bzw. Hiermit wird die Information an den Empfänger weitergegeben) wiederum / noch einmal, dass die besagten Rätz (was ist das???) ..., die aus 1500 Soldaten bestehen, sich angeboten haben, treu zu bleiben und sogar noch mehr Feinde zu sich herüber zu ziehen, wenn man ihnen erlaubt, in Szegedin, Sobatitz und Bovia zu bleiben und dort drei Palanken (???) zu errichten.


----------



## Frieder

Alemanita said:


> Palanken (???)


Palanke



> *Palanke* (von frz. _palanque_ "Pfahlwerk" / übtr.: Verschanzung durch-; ung. _palánk_ "Blockhaus") bezeichnete während der Türkenkriege eine kleine permanente Befestigung durch Gräben, Wälle und Palisaden. Sie bezeichnete bei den Osmanen häufig alle befestigten kleineren Städte, Marktflecken, Wehrdörfer und Burgen.


 (Wikipedia)

Bei Rätz bin ich auch überfragt. Vielleicht hat es etwas mit dem _Rädlein _zu tun, das die im Ring stehenden Landsknechte bilden – woher auch der Ausdruck _Rädelsführer _kommt (lt. Kluge, etymologisches Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, 24. Aufl.)


----------



## Alemanita

Frieder said:


> Palanke
> 
> Bei Rätz bin ich auch überfragt. Vielleicht hat es etwas mit dem _Rädlein _zu tun, das die im Ring stehenden Landsknechte bilden – woher auch der Ausdruck _Rädelsführer _kommt (lt. Kluge, etymologisches Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, 24. Aufl.)


_Danke_ für den Link zu _Palanke_!
Vielleicht kann uns Vladimir das mit den Rätz erklären.


----------



## Scholiast

Gruss an alle

Eine kleine Klärung über das Lateinische: _referendo_ war damals (in ämtlicher Sprache) üblich für "was...betriift...", "as regards...". Ich kann leider nicht das "se" erleuchten (aber vielleicht unter dem Einfluss des Italienischen, mit den enklitischen Pronomina?).

_remittitur_ ist ganz einfach: buchstäblich, "[ es ] wird zurückgeschickt...", d. h. eine formelle Antwort an eine vorher eingesendete Frage.

Ich hoffe, dies hilfreich sei.

Σ


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

Palanken = Orte, Dorfen
Rätzen = Serben 

I think "referendo se" means in this context: "Caraffa, being reminded to the rescript give to Novak Petrović on August 17th"


----------



## jedna

Könnte 'referendo se' nicht so etwas heißen wie: sich beziehen/sich berufen auf (das Reskript)? Das -endo am ende des Verbs deutet (in Italienisch) auf das Gerundium hin; es könnte also heißen (wenn es denn stimmt): Caraffa, sich beziehend/sich berufend auf der am vergangenen 17ten von NP versandten/ausgegangenen Verfügung


----------



## Alemanita

jedna said:


> Könnte 'referendo se' nicht so etwas heißen wie: sich beziehen/sich berufen auf (das Reskript)? Das -endo am ende des Verbs deutet (in Italienisch) auf das Gerundium hin; es könnte also heißen (wenn es denn stimmt): Caraffa, sich beziehend/sich berufend auf der am vergangenen 17ten von NP versandten/ausgegangenen Verfügung


Das glaube ich auch. Also ungefähr so:
Caraffa bezieht sich auf sein Schreiben vom 17. d. M. bezüglich des N.P. und wiederholt, dass die besagten Serben,


Alemanita said:


> die aus 1500 Soldaten bestehen, sich angeboten haben, treu zu bleiben und sogar noch mehr Feinde zu sich herüber zu ziehen, wenn man ihnen erlaubt, in Szegedin, Sobatitz und Bovia zu bleiben und dort drei Befestigungen zu errichten.


Raizen, Raitzen, Rascier: Serben - Raizen – Wikipedia
Geschichte kann auch spannend sein!


----------



## jedna

Hallo Alemanita,

Ich weiß nicht so recht wer von beiden, Caraffa oder NP, den Bericht hat ausgehen lassen. Ich dachte zuerst an die zweite Möglichkeit weil diese ganzen Sätze etwas veraltet Amtlich anmuten. Und da könnte das Wörtchen 'wegen' vielleicht 'aus Namen des NP, oder von NP verschickt' bedeuten, statt NP betreffend? Wenn der Text buchstäblich übersetzt werden muss, dann sollte 'passato' (vergangenen) mit dabei sein.

Herzl. Gruß, jedna


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

see page 280 
Istorija Srba u Ugarskoj od pada Smedereva do seobe pod Carnojevicem 1459-1690 Aleksa Ivic

"Beschaidt für Nouak Petrouiz wegen gestellter vnd noch mehrer aufbringung einer anzahl Ratzen auss dem temesvarischen district und einraumung gewisser orth."

This text comes from the Protocollum Registratur of the Imperial War Council. It dates back to August  17th, 1687. So I think passato reffers to August 17th, when someone issued an rescript for Novak Petrović.


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

Aus einem Prot.-Register vom 1. Sept. 1687 erfahren wir sogar die Namen der drei Palanken, um die sich Markovic und Vidakovic beworben hatten. In der bezüglichen Eintragung heißt es nämlich, daß die Ratzen,


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

I think this could help 

Paul Flach, Waschkut: Beiträge zur Geschichte einer überwiegend deutschen Gemeinde in der Batschka, Ungarn Front Cover Paul Flach Landsmannschaft der Deutschen aus Ungarn in Bayern, 1983, 78-79

"Wie bekannt, erschienen bereits am 9.  Juli 1687 Dujo (Damjan) Markovic und Juro (Georg) Vidakovic, „die Führer katholischer Raizen", bei Max Emanuel, der sich  an diesem Tage mit seinen Truppen  auf der Mohatscher Insel, zwischen Baja und Dunaszekcsö, „im Feldlager bei Sizar (Szekcsö)" befand und baten ihn ebenfalls um einen Empfehlungsbrief an den Kaiser. Der Brief ging wohl verloren, doch eine Eintragung im Eingangsbuch des Kaiserl. Hofkriegsrates verriet uns dessen kurzen Inhalt, und der lautet:

Churlürst zu Bayern recommandirt sub dato Feldlager bei Sizar 9. Juli 1687. die kathol. Raizen Raizen, damit ihnen 3 Palanken zu erbauen und zu bewohnen eingeraumet werden möge (Ivänyi: Szabadka 1, S. 87). An einer anderen Stelle desselben Eingangsbuches heißt es ferner:

Markovic und Juro Vidakovic bitten um einige devastirte (verwüstete) _Castellen und_ territoria iür 5000 aus der Türkei herübergegan _gener Ratzen_, _damit_ die unterkommen und sich ernähren mögen. Versprechen dagegen jederzeit unter dem Commando eines deutschen Generals oder Otliciers wider den Erbfeind die Wallen zu lühren (Ivänyi: Szabadka I, S. 88).

Aus einem Prot..-Register vom 1. Sept. 1687 erfahren wir sogar die Namen der drei Palanken, um die sich Markovic und Vidakovic beworben hatten. In der bezüglichen Eintragung heißt es nämlich, daß die Ratzen,

welche sich in 1500 wehrhalten Männern (insgesamt aber etwa 5000 Personen) bestehend anerboten treu zu verbleiben und andere mehr vom Feinde herüber zu bringen, gegen deme, daß ihnen zu Segedin, Sobathiz und Bouia (Baja) zu verbleiben u. die drei vorgeschlagene Palanken zu erbauen erlaubet werde (Ivänyi: Szabadka 1, S. 88)."


----------



## jedna

Aus Deinem Link #11 verstehe ich dass eine Verfügung _an_ NP gesandt worden ist, und nicht -wie ich erst dachte- _von_ NP gesendet wurde.
Der erste Teil des Satzes könnte also wie folgt lauten:
Caraffa, sich beziehend/sich berufend auf der am vergangenen 17ten an NP versandten Verfügung.

Remittitur kommt von remittere. Dazu fand ich diese Seite: remittere-Übersetzung im Latein Wörterbuch
Ganz oben siehst Du was es bedeutet. Die Konjugation findest Du unter:
Aufstellung aller Formen, darunter: Präsens Indikativ, und dann unter Passiv: remittitur:
3e Person Singular.
Vielleicht hilft's Dir ein wenig weiter?


----------



## Vladimir Nimčević

Yeah, it helps me a lot. Thank you guys for sharing with me a pice of your mother toungue knowledge. ) It is precious. Since remittitur is passive, I think the whole sentence should be so, including the gerundive referendo. The only thing left to be clear is "ein anderer". If I'm not mistaken, it means noch einmal.


----------



## Alemanita

Vladimir Nimčević said:


> . The only thing left to be clear is "ein anderer". If I'm not mistaken, it means noch einmal.


Yes, you are right. 


Alemanita said:


> Meine Interpretation:
> 
> Ich berichte (bzw. Hiermit wird die Information an den Empfänger weitergegeben)* wiederum / noch einmal*, dass die besagten Rätz (was ist das???) ..., die aus 1500 Soldaten bestehen, sich angeboten haben, treu zu bleiben und sogar noch mehr Feinde zu sich herüber zu ziehen, wenn man ihnen erlaubt, in Szegedin, Sobatitz und Bovia zu bleiben und dort drei Palanken (???) zu errichten.


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> (...it means 'noch einmal') Yes, you are right.


Wie begründet sich hier der männliche Nominativ ''ein anderer'', bzw. worauf/auf wen bezieht er sich eigentlich?  Danke für Aufklärung.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Wie begründet sich hier der männliche Nominativ ''ein anderer'', bzw. worauf/auf wen bezieht er sich eigentlich?  Danke für Aufklärung.


Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe aus dem Kontext geschlossen, dass es "ein anderes=weiteres Mal" bedeuten soll.
Auch den Passus "gegen deme, dass" könnte ich grammatikalisch nicht analysieren, aber denke, dass es "als Gegenleistung" bedeutet.


----------



## jedna

Guten Tag bearded und Alemanita,

Koennte es nicht so sein, dass 'anderer' sich auf 'Reskript' bezieht? Im heutigen Duden steht dieses Wort zwar als Neutrum angemerkt, aber vielleicht war es damals, und in der Region worüber der Text handelt ein männliches Substantiv? Wenn das stimmen sollte, und wenn man die zweite Version sieht #2, wo, im Gegensatz zur ersten kein Komma zwischen 'hiermit' und 'ein' steht,  koennte der Text vielleich so lauten: "Hiermit ein anderes/r (Reskript) 'remittitur' (welches/r besagt) dass dergleichen Rätz, welche sich in 1500 wehrhafften Männern bestehend anerboten, treu zu verbleiben und andere mehr von Feind herüber zu bringen, gegen deme, dass ihnen zu Segedin, Sobathiz vnd Bouia zu verbleiben und die drei vorgeschlagene Palanken zu erbauen erlaubet werde."

Koennte deme nicht hierher stammen?(Duden)
De|mos, der; -, Demen:
 1. [griechisch demos, Demokratie] Gebiet und Volksgemeinde eines altgriechischen Stadtstaates.
 2. [neugriechisch demos] kleinster staatlicher Verwaltungsbezirk in Griechenland.
Dass also die andere, mehr vom Feind (feindlichen?/sich im feindlichem Gebiet befindenden?) herüber gebracht werden sollen, zum 'deme'?

Gruß, jedna


----------



## Alemanita

Liebe jedna, ich fürchte, das


jedna said:


> Koennte deme nicht hierher stammen?(Duden)
> De|mos, der; -, Demen:
> 1. [griechisch demos, Demokratie] Gebiet und Volksgemeinde eines altgriechischen Stadtstaates.
> 2. [neugriechisch demos] kleinster staatlicher Verwaltungsbezirk in Griechenland.
> Dass also die andere, mehr vom Feind (feindlichen?/sich im feindlichem Gebiet befindenden?) herüber gebracht werden sollen, zum 'deme'?


ist zu weit hergeholt.
Hier "gegen dem, dass" - Google-Suche
hast du einige Beispiele aus historischen Texten mit der Passage "gegen dem, dass" im Sinne von "im Gegenzug".
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## jedna

Hallo Alemanita,

Was für eine Sprache...du liebe Güte... Ich hoffe Du nimmst es mir nicht übel dass ich den Bescheid nicht in seiner vollen Länge gelesen habe.
(Die anderen Links habe ich mich nicht einmal zu oeffnen gewagt).
Ich glaube Dir überdies aufs Wort; 'im Gegenzug' ist so logisch und an seinem Platz dass es gar nichts anderes sein koennte. Danke!,
Viele liebe Grüße, auch von mir, und ein schoenes Wochenende,
jedna


----------



## bearded

Hallo jedna
Betr. der/das Reskript
Ich habe Deine Interpretation gelesen, aber - - hmm - ich konnte für den Genuswechsel keinen Beleg finden.. Ich muss mit Rücksicht auf die obigen Posts ehrlich sagen, dass meines Erachtens die syntaktische Struktur des deutschen Textes allgemein nicht befriedigend/vollständig geklärt worden ist (ich bin natürlich selber dazu nicht in der Lage).  Alemanitas Deutung scheint mir überzeugend zu sein, aber das mit ''ein anderer'' bleibt unklar, sowie die Frage, welches Verb von ''dass' mit Sicherheit abhängt/regiert wird.
Ein schönes Wochenende und Herzl.Grüße von
bearded.


----------



## jedna

Guten Morgen bearded,

Ja, beide (deme und ein anderer) waren für mich auch nur Spekulazionen und zur Syntax frage ich mich allen Ernstes ob dieser Satz (auch wenn es altes Deutsch ist) überhaupt  gutes Deutsch ist... Wenn ja, dann gäbe es noch viel zu lernen

Wünsche Dir ein schoenes Wochenende,
liebe Grüße, jedna


----------



## Alemanita

Vladimir Nimčević said:


> August 17th, 1687





jedna said:


> und zur Syntax frage ich mich allen Ernstes ob dieser Satz (auch wenn es altes Deutsch ist) überhaupt gutes Deutsch ist...



Im Jahr 1687 und unter Soldaten im Heiligen Römischen Reich, als Deutsch Verkehrssprache und nicht die Muttersprache der meisten Völker dieses Reichs war und die erste Luthersche Bibel-Übersetzung gerade mal knapp 150 Jahre alt war, kann man wahrscheinlich nicht allzu viel erwarten,; trotzdem bin ich erstaunt, wie viel man versteht oder sich zusammenreimen kann.


----------

